# 1968 Gto carpet install



## 68gtohawk8369 (Oct 26, 2009)

My car was undercoated and I wasnt sure what I would find when I took out the old original carpet . I was pleasantly surprised to find rock solid floors !!! I insatlled fat matt sound deadening material and then went to set in the new carpet I got from opg only to find it needs to be trimmed in order to fit . If anyone has done this before any tips would be highly appreciated the shop that installed my new convertible top wants 350.00 to trim and insatll the carpet . That kind of money makes me think it must be a lot harder than it looks any tips?? or would you guys over all just reccommend having the shop do it ? The rubber gromet was supplied but would need to be cut in for the dimmer switch also.


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

I do all of the engine and trans work my self. When it came time for the head liner and carpet and seats I tried to do it but it ended up looking real bad. I paid for the experts to do the interior. They have special tools, and its tough working with that old hard plastic. It breaks easy.

Shop around, have an expert do your interior.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Carpet install is not difficult, but if you feel uncomfortable, by all means have a pro do it. The main thing is to lay it in, and go very easy on the trimming....a little at a time. Once you cut too much off, you're out of luck. If you have the original carpet, use it as a template.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

because you added the sound matting as an underlay, which is thicker than the original, and the carpet is molded with shape to match the original contours of the floor with factory underlay, there will likely be a hump or wrinkle when installed. i do my own carpet install, but $350 is too much for carpet install. maybe if that price included the carpet... you can do it but now it must be heated and shaped to fit. don't cut anything till it is shaped to fit. start from the middle to the sides, back piece down first and then position front piece next, etc.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree Sweet 68 by the way!!:cheers


----------

